

Backspace key unbound in Safari 6. TAB is also dead. - madethemcry

Anyone else noticed that the backspace key is unbound in Safari 6 (here: mac osx lion)? I just updated and it is really annoying. I found myself pressing the backspace button a dozen times. With the merged search field I have now two dead shortcuts. BACKSPACE and TAB. I know I will get used to it but why did they change it anyway ?
======
Piskvorrr
Oh, come _on_ : the less choice you have, the better for you!

